# Can you translate this from French to Chinese?



## J.F. de TROYES

I am trying to translate into chinese the following sentence and I am uncertain on how to place the words :

" Can you translate this from French to Chinese ? "

This is my try :


 " 这你会不会从法语到中文翻译   "

Thanks a lot for correcting all my mistakes !


----------



## jaxineau

I think it would be better to say, 你会不会将这从法文翻译到中文呢？(this is more polite)
But if you want your sentence structure, then it would be 这你会不会从法语翻译到中文. (more colloquial)


----------



## jedediah

This is my try :


 " 你能不能把这（个）从法语翻译到中文   ？"


----------



## linjunlin

你是否能把这句法语翻译成中文？


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

jaxineau said:


> I think it would be better to say, 你会不会将这从法文翻译到中文呢？(this is more polite)
> But if you want your sentence structure, then it would be 这你会不会从法语翻译到中文. (more colloquial)


 
Many thanks for your answer. Would you please give me some further information ?
1. Do you mean your sentence is more polite because 呢 is used ; if not, can you explain why you add this final particle ?
2.Is 将  as usual as  把 ?
3. Is this colloquial sentence I've used " 这你会不会从法语翻译到中文 " common ?

Thanks again for all.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

linjunlin said:


> 你是否能把这句法语翻译成中文？


 
Thanks for your answer.
Could you tell me please if 成  is just a verb or a preposition too ?  If I want to say : " Could you translate this into Chinese ? ", is this sentence right ? : 

          你是否能把这句翻译成中文


----------



## kongkankan

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Many thanks for your answer. Would you please give me some further information ?
> 1. Do you mean your sentence is more polite because 呢 is used ; if not, can you explain why you add this final particle ?
> 2.Is 将 as usual as 把 ?
> 3. Is this colloquial sentence I've used " 这你会不会从法语翻译到中文 " common ?
> 
> Thanks again for all.


1呢is a modal particle ,used at the bottom of an interrogative sentence,to show an interrogative mood.
2 你会不会将这从法文翻译到中文呢?literally means "Will you translate this from French to Chinese or not ?"but in this case 将 is similar with 把
3yes,it is.


----------



## kongkankan

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> Could you tell me please if 成 is just a verb or a preposition too ? If I want to say : " Could you translate this into Chinese ? ", is this sentence right ? :
> 
> 你是否能把这句翻译成中文


成 is a preposition.It means "into" in this sentence.
你是否能把这句翻译成中文is right.


----------



## univerio

你能否把这句*话*翻译成中文?

"话" is quite important here.


----------



## Kwunlam

How about 你能把这句法文翻做中文吗？

But I am not 100% sure for this sentence... I could be influenced by Cantonese grammar here. Can any mandarin native speakers comment on this sentence please?


----------



## kongkankan

Kwunlam said:


> How about 你能把这句法文翻做中文吗？
> 
> But I am not 100% sure for this sentence... I could be influenced by Cantonese grammar here. Can any mandarin native speakers comment on this sentence please?


作 is better.


----------



## univerio

kongkankan said:


> 作 is better.



It still sounds weird.


----------



## samanthalee

univerio said:


> It still sounds weird.



That's true. It still sounds tainted with Cantonese. 

Would it sound better with "你能把这句法文翻*成*中文吗"?


----------



## DavidCornell

你能把这个翻成中文吗？

It is better not to use 这 alone for this, because it sounds weird in this position. 这个 is a more natural way of saying it here, and the pronunciation of 这 shoude be zhei4。 成 is the better translation. I don't like the 作.



J.F. de TROYES said:


> I am trying to translate into chinese the following sentence and I am uncertain on how to place the words :
> 
> " Can you translate this from French to Chinese ? "
> 
> This is my try :
> 
> 
> " 这你会不会从法语到中文翻译   "
> 
> Thanks a lot for correcting all my mistakes !


----------

